# wht is the max size for ball python tub



## benm767 (Feb 12, 2010)

hi there what is the max size plastic tub for a ball pyton thanks please email [email protected]


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

If you mean the maximum size to keep an adult Royal in then either a 33L, 50L or 64L RUB will be ample big enough for adult Royals :2thumb:. These all have the same floor area just different heights. A hatchling, depending on size can go in anything from a 5L upto a 12L RUB.


----------



## benm767 (Feb 12, 2010)

*hi there*

hi thanks wht size in inch or cm thanks agian


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

benm767 said:


> hi thanks wht size in inch or cm thanks agian



33L is 440mm x 710mm x 165mm, 50L is 440mm x 710mm x 230mm, 64L is 440mm x 710mm x 310mm :2thumb:. These are the proper Really Useful Boxes, don't know what other tubs would be measurement wise.


----------



## benm767 (Feb 12, 2010)

hi there by any chane do u shop at really usful products and did u mean 710 mm long and is tht External or Internal


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

benm767 said:


> hi there by any chane do u shop at really usful products and did u mean 710 mm long and is tht External or Internal



In get all my RUBs from Staples, not sure if they are internal or external measurements (got them off the bit of paper that has all the RUB range on that comes inside the RUBs :2thumb. Yes that's 710mm long, 440mm wide & the other is the height :2thumb:.


----------



## benm767 (Feb 12, 2010)

*hi there*

thank you have a nice day and thanks for all your help


----------



## tiggzie (Mar 16, 2010)

i love it when people are polite on rfuk  makes me smile hehe :flrt:

sarah x


----------



## joey1988 (Mar 12, 2011)

*best place to get the tubs*

wheres the best place to get the tubs for fully grown pythons


----------



## Royalmad (Aug 19, 2009)

joey1988 said:


> wheres the best place to get the tubs for fully grown pythons


Hi you can buy the tubs that are in the v70 vission rack from euro rep 
But carnt remember tge price of them


----------



## nooney165 (Mar 28, 2010)

joey1988 said:


> wheres the best place to get the tubs for fully grown pythons


Staples.co.uk Your business partner for Office Supplies, furniture and technology.

Results for REALY USEFUL BOX - Argos.co.uk


----------



## joey1988 (Mar 12, 2011)

*thanks mate*

does any one no where i can get some ball python over the net that will delieve to the uk


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

joey1988 said:


> does any one no where i can get some ball python over the net that will delieve to the uk



Try CPR, they courier for about £35 anywhere in the UK (according to their website)..... Crystal Palace Reptiles, Reptile Shop, London. UK


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

joey1988 said:


> does any one no where i can get some ball python over the net that will delieve to the uk


Check the classifieds, there are probably some in your area and then you can see the snake before you buy it.


----------

